# Vote For Your Favorite Dog Halloween Costume!



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

> The finalists have been chosen for our Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest! Seven winners from seven forums rose to the top - and now it's your turn to cast your vote to see who will scare their way to become #1!
> 
> You only get one vote, so make it count!


VOTE NOW! at https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PetGuideHalloween


----------

